# CoDeSys 3.5 "Gateway nicht konfiguriert"



## knautschkissen (16 September 2019)

Hallo
Wir steigen gerade auf Codesys 3.5 um und ich will meine ersten Gehversuche damit machen. Bis jetzt lief es ganz gut. Nur jetzt versuche ich einen Modbus TCP Client einzurichten.
ich bin dafür der Anleitung von codesys-blog.com gefolgt und bis zu dem Punkt gekommen ein Ethernet Device und darunter eine  Modbus Client anzuhängen. Nun soll ich Doppelclick auf 
Ethernet->Allgemein-> Netzwerkschnittstelle auf die 3 Punkte gehen um meinen Ethernetanschluss auszuwählen. Dabei erscheint "Gateway nicht konfiguriert" Der Codeses Gateway SysTray Läuft und unter Device(Codeses Control Win V3) -> Kommunikation wie folgt eingerichtet.
Gateway-1
IP-Address :localhost
Port: 1217

Der Punkt unter dem Gateway in dem Netzwerkpfad ist Grün.

Weiß zufällig jemand woran es liegt?

Das ganze Läuft auf einem Laptop mit Windows 10


----------



## HausSPSler (16 September 2019)

Hi,
du musst die SPS scannen... erst dann kannst du in deinem Projekt mit den Punkten.. am Modbus Ethernet Adapter die Netzwerkkarte suchen.
Du willst ja für die Modbus Verbindung die Netzwerkkarte in der SPS auswählen, das geht eben nur wenn du auch mit der SPS selber verbunden bist.

Grüße


----------



## knautschkissen (16 September 2019)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass wenn ich beim projekt öffnen als device das codesys control win v3 auswähle ich sozusagen eine "SoftSPS" habe und codesys dementsprechend den Rechner nach Netzwerkkarten durchsuchen müsste. Ich vermute dass es daran liegt dass ich noch keinen Lizensschlüssel erhalten habe und es deshalb noch nicht freigeschaltet ist

PS: Ich hab gerade den Scann durchgeführt, leider ohne ergebniss


----------



## HausSPSler (17 September 2019)

Hi,
du musst die SPS starten in meinem Screenshot Control Win64 Bit ( klar im Projekt muss auch die Control Win 64Bit sein)
dann scannen... dann wird es gehen.

Grüße


----------

